# Isle of Wight - TTOC Autumn Cruise 2008 Details



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

After the fabulous Isle of Man 2007, hows about the re run of the Isle of Wight cruise ? Who fancies it and we are talking about spring sometime 2008..

Here is the list of interested folk updated regularly!

TTotal 2 
A3DFU ? 
Wallsendmag 2 
MighTy Tee 2 
Sara G 2 
mctavish 2 
phodge 2 
TTLaw 2 
[email protected] 2 
BuTTons 2 
KevtoTTy 2 
Conlechi 2 
YOGIBEAR 2 
Rhod_TT 1 
TThriller 2 
ttvic 2 
JayGemson 2 
BillP 2

ABOUT 35

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will bring the *AUDI PARKING ONLY *along 
Oh, and I still have the route notes


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Excellent and we might even persuade TTOC to include this event on their calendar 

Lets try and get this one off the ground !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This would also be a good meet for our French friends


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A ferry trip that I can cope with :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

So you fancy getting your own back?

We can get home in a fraction of the time.

(For those who dont know - I can see the Isle of Wight from my house)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A one mile crossing which is very sheltered in the Solent - always calm(ish) from Lymington across to Yarmouth I.O.Wight.

Nice quiet roads and some great places to see, take a look at the pics and videos that Wak has done ...

We can leave the Lymington Quay on Saturday morning have a great day on the Island and get back on UK soil in the evening, or if you want to, stay over.

http://www.iwight.com/
http://www.wightlink.co.uk/


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Were up for it, one thing I hae learn't from the IOM is that I will be staying locally the night before and after. Think I will work out of Southampton that day then work can pay 

Sara


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

John, 
We would both be up for this having just enjoyed a last weekend in the IOM!
Mctavish


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me...I'll bring an OS map....! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

John,

You have PM!

Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Olivier and I, at least, will definitly be looking after the event


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

We're up for it - Penny - watch your rear-view mirror!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Is there a mountain road :? :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> Is there a mountain road :? :wink:


Not exactly, but there is the Freshwater Bay road 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , sounds like another trip from South Wales


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Put us down for two places (If I am not working)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Whos's the funny looking man on the left in the black leather jacket :?:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Interested certainly, but need to be careful of dates. You have PM on this issue.

I would suggest at least 2 nights on the island: 2 nights on IoM was too short...

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

We will be up for this, 1 day events just are not long enough after the IOM trip :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

FANTAAAAAAAAAAASTIC start to the IOM (whoops!) the *IOW*2008 thread. Lets keep this going and hopefully we shall get an acknowledgement from the TTOC and make this one a sticky thread?I shall advise our local rep ROBOKN to see if he will take the bull by the horns as it were!

John


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Kev & Bev would be delighted to attend.

Bev has kindly confirmed that her Dad will provided accomodation and food for everyone :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lets get a running list please of interested parties then as below:-

Please indicate how many in each car, it looks like from the thread you all fancy a hotel stopover - we can then start looking at proper research, Helen and I will go over for a day to research the event .

TTotal 2
A3DFU
Wallsendmag 2
MighTy Tee 2
Sara G 
mctavish 2
phodge 2
TTLaw 
[email protected] 2
BuTTons 2
KevtoTTy 2
Conlechi 2
YOGIBEAR 2

A great start, but as we know things happen in life that make us have to change plans but it would be fabulous if we can stay with this entry list and even add more names !
So please ask all your TT chums in your area when you have regional meets and we can take over the Isle of Wight.

Thanks

John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> Kev & Bev would be delighted to attend.
> 
> Bev has kindly confirmed that her Dad will provided accomodation and food for everyone :wink:


Perfect Kev, what hotel does he own?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Kev & Bev would be delighted to attend.
> ...


Just kidding (2 up, 2 down)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

John,

I'd probably be up for it too. I might see if I can get Dad's yacht there at the same time (the captain lives in Cowes) so we can have a look around *her* (no sailing in *her* I'm afraid - but *she* is available for charter at www.halcyonyachtcharter.com )










Rhod


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn that would have been perfick


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> John,
> 
> I'd probably be up for it too. I might see if I can get Dad's yacht there at the same time (the captain lives in Cowes) so we can have a look around it (no sailing in it I'm afraid - but it is available for charter at www.halcyonyachtcharter.com )
> 
> Rhod


Nice one Rhod, yeh I know Halcyon she's pretty and well known in our industry.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS - and you do not refer to a yacht as "it" it's *SHE* :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> PS - and you do not refer to a yacht as "it" it's *SHE* :wink:


Was just thinking about editing my post. Will do it now.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > PS - and you do not refer to a yacht as "it" it's *SHE* :wink:
> ...


Well spotted matey !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal 2
A3DFU
Wallsendmag 2
MighTy Tee 2
Sara G 
mctavish 2
phodge 2
TTLaw 
[email protected] 2
BuTTons 2
KevtoTTy 2
Conlechi 2
YOGIBEAR 2
Rhod_TT 2


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

John - actually I'm just the 1 now. I'll let you know if that changes


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Lets get a running list please of interested parties then as below:-
> 
> Please indicate how many in each car, it looks like from the thread you all fancy a hotel stopover - we can then start looking at proper research, Helen and I will go over for a day to research the event .
> 
> ...


What have I done to upset you John :roll:

2 please!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Just a word of advice from recent experience!

I would suggest that we decide how many cars can be kept together safely and put a limit on numbers. For cruise style events it is better to have a number you can keep together rather than say 40 cars that stress all day about being left behind.

The alternative is to run several separate cruises all meeting at points during the day.

Another idea is to run a treasure hunt.

From the experince gained on the IOM I would suggest no more than 20 cars.

Just my point of view.

John - Are you running this outwith the TTOC or would you like me to get involved and run as per the IOM?

Steve


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Just a word of advice from recent experience!
> 
> I would suggest that we decide how many cars can be kept together safely and put a limit on numbers. For cruise style events it is better to have a number you can keep together rather than say 40 cars that stress all day about being left behind.
> 
> ...


John - as this is "home territory" if we need to split into 2 groups then I will happily lead the second group.

Richard


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Steve,

Many many thanks for the imput, agreed that lots of cars = lots of hassle and that we need to limit the number of cars to say manageable groups of say 6 or 8 ? and have a group captain to steer his flock with a sweeper at the back. The overall skipper takes charge of all the smaller groups...
So YES is the answer please take over as a TTOC official meet, we as the "locals" ROBOKN the area Rep, Richard (mighTy Tee) and TTotal are happy to do the research and marshalling.
We are not completely clued up on the IOW roads however so will need to do a lot of planning and are happy to take that responsibility off you Stev (aint that true Rob and Richard ??? :wink: )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal 2 
A3DFU 
Wallsendmag 2 
MighTy Tee 2 
Sara G 
mctavish 2 
phodge 2 
TTLaw 
[email protected] 2 
BuTTons 2 
KevtoTTy 2 
Conlechi 2 
YOGIBEAR 2 
Rhod_TT 1
TThriller 2


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Please add me and Herma's names to your ever growing list


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one Vic will be nice to see you again and again and again 

You still got that roof :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal 2 
A3DFU 
Wallsendmag 2 
MighTy Tee 2 
Sara G 
mctavish 2 
phodge 2 
TTLaw 
[email protected] 2 
BuTTons 2 
KevtoTTy 2 
Conlechi 2 
YOGIBEAR 2 
Rhod_TT 1 
TThriller 2
ttvic 2


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

How about a total number of people - assuming you can add up :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er about 30 ish... :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal 2 
A3DFU 
Wallsendmag 2 
MighTy Tee 2 
Sara G 
mctavish 2 
phodge 2 
TTLaw 
[email protected] 2 
BuTTons 2 
KevtoTTy 2 
Conlechi 2 
YOGIBEAR 2 
Rhod_TT 1 
TThriller 2 
ttvic 2
*
TOTAL: 35 (ish)*


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

there will be two in our car John not just me 

Sara


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal 2 
A3DFU ?
Wallsendmag 2 
MighTy Tee 2 
Sara G 2
mctavish 2 
phodge 2 
TTLaw 2
[email protected] 2 
BuTTons 2 
KevtoTTy 2 
Conlechi 2 
YOGIBEAR 2 
Rhod_TT 1 
TThriller 2 
ttvic 2

about 30  :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Really enjoyed looking through the photos of past IOW TT runs, so providing I still have my trusty and well loved TT in 2008 count me in!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one Jay, pretty sure you will either have a gorgeous lady in tow ( or that butt ugly chum of yours :lol: ) so will put you down as 2 !

Have sent out enquiries to 12 hotels in the Sandown Shanklin Ventnor areas and the replies are trickling in.

They are all asking for more specific dates - Spring 2008 is a bit vague for them all, can we all get an idea of

W H E N ???

I reckon 2nd weekend in May as it will be warmer drier sunnier than April.

Your thoughts please ?

Cheers

John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal 2 
A3DFU ? 
Wallsendmag 2 
MighTy Tee 2 
Sara G 2 
mctavish 2 
phodge 2 
TTLaw 2 
[email protected] 2 
BuTTons 2 
KevtoTTy 2 
Conlechi 2 
YOGIBEAR 2 
Rhod_TT 1 
TThriller 2 
ttvic 2 
JayGemson 2

about 33 ish


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TTotal 2 
A3DFU ? 
Wallsendmag 2 
MighTy Tee 2 
Sara G 2 
mctavish 2 
phodge 2 
TTLaw 2 
[email protected] 2 
BuTTons 2 
KevtoTTy 2 
Conlechi 2 
YOGIBEAR 2 
Rhod_TT 1 
TThriller 2 
ttvic 2 
JayGemson 2 
robokn 2

about 35 ish now


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Robbo!

Here is a very cheap deal...

Hi there. Thank you for your email, it was god to discuss the possibility of a stay with us.

We have 16 rooms to accommodate 32 people. We open March 1 and have full availability until April 27.

If it is for a weekend (arrive Friday, leave Monday morning) we can go further into the year. Should any of your group wish to travel at times other than these, we are happy to accommodate them.

Bed & Breakfast is Â£25.00 per person, per night. The price for an evening meal; starter, main, sweet, coffee, tea & mints is Â£12.00 per person as an additional price.

Please visit our web at www.hotelclifton.co.uk for sample menu, location and further information.

We are two families running an independent hotel. We cater for special dietary requirements.. We are an exclusive no-smoking hotel. Our bar is open until 10.30p.m., and we can arrange for a keg(s) of local beer (Goddards) to be available if you prefer this to bottled.

Our goog, no nonsense food is only prepared from fresh ingredients and cooked to order.

We have off road parking and should be able to accommodate all cars providing you do not mind double parking.

We regularly accommodate various interest groups, and will do our very best to meet your requirements.

Thank you for your enquiry

Graham

Nice literation ! By the time we book I guess there will be some cancellations so a whole hotel to our selves would be fun... lets see what happens - we will though have to commit at some stage.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here is one that also sounds good, a much bigger place (41 rooms) and a little more money too...

Hi John,

Thanks for your quick response, yes I was lacking detail as we are still flexible depending on the available deals and vacancies you may have!
Perhaps we can be more accurate with dates and ask about the 2nd weekend in May?
Otherwise, yes have already studied your website and your hotel looks very suitable for our needs.
We shall be meeting shortly and will come back to you asap.
Best wishes
John

Wight Montrene Hotel <[email protected]> wrote:
WIGHT MONTRENE HOTEL 
AVENUE ROAD,
SANDOWN,
I.O.W.
PO36 8BN
Telephone: 01983 403722 Fax: 01983 405553
[email protected]
www.wighthotel.co.uk

Dear Mr. Selman,

We are in receipt of your enquiry in respect of approximately 30-40 persons for a weekend next Spring (2008). It is suggested that you have a look at our website (address above) which will give a great deal of information concerning the hotel. A brief response appears below and we would ask that, should you wish to progress your enquiry further, you then contact us again with a slightly more definite idea of your requirements than "Spring" i.e. a few acceptable dates (obviously avoiding bank holiday weekends and (for your members sake!) school holidays and or half terms.

Please note the following points:

1. Terms - whilst not absolutely finalised for next year - weekend rates will almost definitely be: Room & Breakfast -Â£40.00 per person per night, Room Breakfast & Evening Dinner - Â£52.00 per person per night.
2. You say that you would want B&B only but then say that you would expect that everyone would book for Dinner on both nights. An advance reservation for the dinners would be essential - whilst we can normally cater for a few people who request at the last moment a sudden increase of 30 - 40 would be impossible.
3. The hotel is very popular and has many amenities (see website) and therefore enjoys a very high occupancy level. Our tariff is so graduated throughout the seasons of the year to always give excellent value - we do not therefore give discounts as there is no need. Should we have any last minute vacancies we sometimes make special late booking offers - but that was last felt necessary for the first week of December last year.
4. Assuming that you were booked on a Room, Breakfast & Dinner basis then there would be entertainment on in the hotel on both nights of your visit.
5. The hotel is set away well away from the road and is reached by a 30m driveway which gives access to a large car park. The area is covered by cctv and automatic lighting and we have never had any problem with intruder garage. My own car, one of the very rare lwb BMW750's lives there all the time!
6. The hotel has access to trade rates on the car ferry. Prices are not yet available for next year but the return crossing (from Southampton) will probably be around Â£48.00 per car including passengers (a little more for Portsmouth & Lymington).

Should the above be of interest we look forward to your further enquiry. It would be greatly appreciated if, when doing so, you would quote the following reference.
150515

Regards,

John

N.B. Where ferry crossings have been requested all costings shown are purely to illustrate the total cost of the hotel and ferry travel. We are not offering a "package" and it should be noted that when we book ferry travel we are deemed to do so on your behalf as your agent. The ferry travel element of your account is zero rated for the purposes of VAT - if therefore you are travelling on business please ask on arrival for a VAT invoice.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTotal said:


> TTotal 2
> A3DFU ?
> Wallsendmag 2
> MighTy Tee 2
> ...


#

may I suggest puttin this on the 1st page and keeping it upto date to save us all hunting through the pages for the latest version.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Have sent out enquiries to 12 hotels in the Sandown Shanklin Ventnor areas and the replies are trickling in.
> 
> They are all asking for more specific dates - Spring 2008 is a bit vague for them all, can we all get an idea of
> 
> ...


A bit of advance warning for everyone: John's brilliant initiative has caught me on the hop 

I'm planning to run an Alpine Cruise in May 2008. Ths proposed date is from the weekend of 17 May 2008 to Weekend of 24 May. This is to fit nicely between the Easter and Whit Bank Holidays, and at a time when the Alpine roads will clear of ice and the weather will be good for those of you with soft-tops. This is all very speculative at the moment.

Anyone that may be interested in the Alpine Cruise, please post on the following thread rather hi-jack this thread  

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=88487

So apart from me not being able to be at two events at the same time  , we should keep at least one weekend free between any major adjacent events. Afterall, we all have other sides to our lives to attend to besides whizzing around in TT's :roll:  And we don't want to deny anyone the choice of attending any of the events.

Mid-June should be avoided because of the Le Mans weekend, and avoid early July assuming the 2008 National Event is likely to be held then.

Dave


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dave,

The IOW dates are obviously flexible so of course there is room for both events 

Noted your kind advice :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

John

There is a Travel Inn in Newport for Â£55 per night per room and a Travelodge for Â£60 per room also in Newport. I may be able to get a discount through work as we have a corporate card. Could make some enquires for you, not sure if this is near your chosen location

Sara


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Travelodge booked this far in advance is only Â£26 per room


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't want to be a prty pooper but can we just sit on this for a few weeks. I am up to my eyeballs in the national event and would like to get that out of the way before arranging this one.

I suggest we use the same weekend as this year and continue the list of interested parties.

I really want to make this event better than the IOM and don't have the time to spend on it at the mo.

Ta

Steve


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK Steve, we shall just do a little research ( Rob & Richard & I are meeting next Thursday for a natter about routes etc) I have about 6 hotel offers already.

Sara - thanks for the suggestions maybe Travellodge is a bit too basic :?

Some of the ones I have do some real cooking, have weekend events (some have pools saunas/spas and even a 4 lane bowling alley  )

Anyhow its down to Steve to sort it now, cheers.

John


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Sara - thanks for the suggestions maybe Travellodge is a bit too basic :?


So was the "so called" Hitlon at Douglas. Take the casino out of the equation and they offered nothing that TravelLodge doesn't offer for a more reasonable price.

And the food dished out at the Douglas Hilton was the worst meal I have ever had. "School dinners" springs to mind...

TravelLodge is fine by me!



TTotal said:


> Dave,
> 
> The IOW dates are obviously flexible so of course there is room for both events
> 
> Noted your kind advice :wink:


You've welcome 

Dave


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well we did get the best on the Isle of Man ... admittedly the dinner was poor but we were warned, plus remember the Travelodge is usually a kellogs breakfast (Carton warm orange juice, cereal bar, evaporated milk and a small box of cornflakes) your evening meal is often Happy eater next door :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Well we did get the best on the Isle of Man ... admittedly the dinner was poor but we were warned, plus remember the Travelodge is usually a kellogs breakfast (Carton warm orange juice, cereal bar, evaporated milk and a small box of cornflakes) your evening meal is often Happy eater next door :lol:


You are so POSH John!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am from (Hartford,Hereford and) Hampshire where hurricanes hardly hever happen dont you know :lol:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Please add me to list BillP (2). As a local I can also see IOW from home however I have to stand on the ROOF!!!!!
After the IOM one idea on cruises is to have a number of set meeting places/times so that you know if you get behind you have somewhere to aim for to catch up.
also I have a number of friends on the IOW who may be able to provide help, advice or information
cheers
BillP


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Bill hope L is better :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Steve - I have about 10 or so offer from Hotels now, can I forward these to you? We need to specify a date soon.

Cheers

John


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Is this happening this year now.???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Things are warming up, watch this space for later in the year!

:wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Things are warming up, watch this space for latr in the year!
> 
> :wink:


We started the ball rolling on this on last Sunday's SolenTTeers meet. We should be looking at October however an official announcement will be made as soon as we have some firm details.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Things are warming up, watch this space for latr in the year!
> ...


So it's plenty of time to get a mouth-watering article and dates into next AbsoluTTe. Please let me have details asap; I still have 'mouth-watering' pictures from the last IoW meet


----------

